
Polarr's $11.5m Series A and Why - bwang29
https://blog.polarr.co/polarr-series-a/
======
rayshan
Congrats Polarr! I interviewed with Borui and team back in 2014, when they
were still crashing their investor's offices. I was super impressed by the
founding team and all their creations since then. Wishing them the best.

------
zhyan7109
If you search CoreML, TFlite or Caffe2 on GitHub, there are already a score of
offline AI models on the vertical of image recognition and vision. While these
guys might have gotten lucky landing a couple deals with phone makers to
enable some 'AI', it's hard to imagine the real AI leaders like Apple, Google
or FB making models more and more accessible in the future.

~~~
bwang29
It can still take a few hours to put together or days to test performance.
Apple's thermal issues could also make development difficult. This is an area
we're working on to ensure stability of our modules running across multiple
iOS devices.

